
Nopassword - Deterministic password generator, don't store password - loppaloppa
https://github.com/nopassword/nopassword.py
======
moul

      $ nopassword() { echo -n "MYSEED-${1}" | openssl md5 }
      $ nopassword github
      9afe72783eaa2d065adb5f891a427147
      $ nopassword facebook
      8a6933c915ea2b48349f5c5955f9ade0
      $ nopassword github
      9afe72783eaa2d065adb5f891a427147

------
tantalor
"deterministic"

~~~
loppaloppa
thanks

